# Ihr habt es so gewollt!



## AlutechCycles (1. September 2011)

Ihr habt abgestimmt und seit heute Abend ist es amtlich: Wir haben mit der Fanes Enduro den *FREERIDE Milestone Award* abgeräumt.

Danke für Eure Stimmen wir freuen uns riesig über diese Auszeichnung.

Morgen gibt es ein paar mehr Infos zur Verleihung und auch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## crushkill (1. September 2011)

Besten Glückwunsch, für eine super Bikeschmiede!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (2. September 2011)

yes  ...... es konnte nur so kommen, Glückwunsch zum "Ritterschlag"


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. September 2011)

Jürgen, das freut mich für dich!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mockmaster (2. September 2011)

*** Glückwunsch! *** 

Ist ja nur eine logische Konsequenz - bei DEM Rahmen mit DEM Potenzial!

Gruß 

Jürgen


----------



## mockmaster (2. September 2011)

Jürgen spricht in seinem Video auf der Eurobike dass sie beim Fanes-Enduro-Rahmen etwas mehr Federweg rauskitzeln konnten. Weiß jemand wieviel der aktuelle Enduro-Federweg am Heck sein wird?

Gruß 

Jürgen


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. September 2011)

Ha, das ist doch super! Da haben die Alutech Leute sicher hübsch derb gefeiert. 

Mockmaster, dabei hat er von der Fanes Pinion geredet, die hat 8mm mehr, also nichts Relevantes, fanes hat ca. 170mm.


----------



## mr.j0e (2. September 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, wenn ihr so weitermacht wird das auch nicht der letzte bleiben ;-)


----------



## N-Rico (2. September 2011)

Glückwunsch, nur weiter so !


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. September 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Jürgen, das freut mich für dich!
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Sehe ich auch so

Klasse Sache mit dem Meilenstein
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Maui (2. September 2011)

sehr nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoikaZ (2. September 2011)

Von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche an Jü und sein Team 

Schönen Gruß,

Volker
(Fanes #002)


----------



## Heili (2. September 2011)

Echt klasse 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Obi-Wan (2. September 2011)

Glückwunsch! 
Freut mich sehr für euch, weiter so!


----------



## Jack22001 (2. September 2011)

Super Jungs, congratulations


----------



## MO_Thor (2. September 2011)

So muss das!
Und jetzt ab dafür, das ganze muss gefeiert werden!


----------



## trailterror (2. September 2011)

Auch meine glückwünsche habt ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silly (2. September 2011)

yeah, ich fahr den Freeride-Milestone!!!

Glückwünsche, ist ja saugeil!


----------



## Marina (2. September 2011)

Sehr cool! Glückwunsch!


----------



## AlutechCycles (2. September 2011)

​


----------



## Moonboot42 (2. September 2011)

Es ist ein MiniObelisk!
Klasse, ich hätte gerne die schwarzen Aufkleber auffe schwatten Fanes, das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus!


----------



## jota (2. September 2011)

glückwunsch zum meilenstein !


----------



## Stumpjumper68 (2. September 2011)

Yes, die Fanes rockt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. September 2011)

Auch fetten Glückwunsch von mir.......


----------



## Martina H. (4. September 2011)

... das hat sich das "Stimmeabgeben" ja gelohnt - 

Glückwunsch


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (5. September 2011)

ja die party war fett und wir haben immer noch ein grinsen im gesicht. auch wenn es nun schon einige tage her ist können wir es fast immer noch nicht glauben und ich hätte niemals gewagt zu hoffen das wie den pott holen... auf diesem wege auch nochmal von mir direkt ein fettes danke schön an alle die an uns glauben.
derjü


----------



## blutbuche (5. September 2011)

glückwunsch !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwerter (8. September 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Du hast es Dir verdient. Weiter so


----------

